

IT Geeks are best in bed - mteinum
http://www.adressa.no/forbruker/sexogsamliv/article1334737.ece

======
mteinum
And with google translate:
[http://translate.google.no/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev...](http://translate.google.no/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adressa.no%2Fforbruker%2Fsexogsamliv%2Farticle1334737.ece)

